# Gothic 2 DNdR: Beten



## Tronox1200 (14. März 2005)

Hi Leudz!

Klärt mich mal auf über das Beten, also wie viel man wo und wann und wie und was usw. kriegt.


----------



## MADEMAN (14. März 2005)

Tronox1200 am 14.03.2005 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudz!
> 
> Klärt mich mal auf über das Beten, also wie viel man wo und wann und wie und was usw. kriegt.



Ich würde sagen ein Thread reicht.


----------



## Tomcat411 (14. März 2005)

Tronox1200 am 14.03.2005 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudz!
> 
> Klärt mich mal auf über das Beten, also wie viel man wo und wann und wie und was usw. kriegt.



ein Thread reicht   

Beten an Innos Schreinen (100 Gold, nur einmal am Tag) immer möglich: 

als Gildenloser : 10 mal +1 Stärke, 10 mal +1 Geschick, 20 mal +1 Mana (jeweils Mana wieder aufgefüllt), danach immer nur noch +10 Lebenspunkte beim Gebet (ab Version 2.6 nur noch +3 Lebenspunkte/Lebenspunkte werden jeweils wieder aufgefüllt) 
Sobald man allerdings Novize/Magier wird, kann man keine Stärke/Geschicklichkeit mehr erbeten, und als Söldner/DJ kein Mana mehr (als Miliz/Paladin ändert sich nichts). 

als Magier : 20 mal +1 Mana (jeweils Mana wieder aufgefüllt), danach immer nur noch +10 Lebenspunkte beim Gebet (ab Version 2.6 nur noch +3 Lebenspunkte/Lebenspunkte werden jeweils wieder aufgefüllt) 

als Söldner/Drachenjäger: 10 mal +1 Stärke, 10 mal +1 Geschick, danach immer nur noch +10 Lebenspunkte beim Gebet (ab Version 2.6 nur noch +3 Lebenspunkte/Lebenspunkte werden jeweils wieder aufgefüllt) 

als Miliz/Paladin : 10 mal +1 Geschick, 10 mal +1 Stärke, 20 mal +1 Mana (jeweils Mana wieder aufgefüllt), danach immer nur noch +10 Lebenspunkte beim Gebet (ab Version 2.6 nur noch +3 Lebenspunkte/Lebenspunkte werden jeweils wieder aufgefüllt). 

Bei einer Spende von 50 Gold bekommt man 2 Lebenspunkte und alle Lebenspunkte (falls verletzt) werden aufgefüllt. 

Bei einer Spende von 10 Gold bekommt man 1 Lebenspunkt und alle Lebenspunkte (falls verletzt) werden aufgefüllt.

quelle: http://mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/


----------



## Tronox1200 (15. März 2005)

Sorry, ich wollte den anderen ändern und nicht einen neuen Thread aufmachen.

S   O   R   R   Y


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (18. März 2005)

btw. bringt es irgendwas bei den Magiern selbst zu spenden, heisst bei Vatras oder dem Feuermagier in Khorinis?


----------



## davied (18. März 2005)

Vatras: Bei ihm solltest du nur Spenden wenn du ihn 2x angelogen hast nachdem du seinen Segen wolltest. Jetzt hast du nochmal die Chance die Wahrheit zu sagen.

Daron: Es lohnt sich!
Du bekommst afaik ein paar Lernpunkte, ein paar Erfahrungspunkte, sehr viele Lebenspunkte (Wenn du Version 1.28 oder 1.29beta hast ist der Bonus nicht temporär - Er verschwindet spätestens beim Laden) und noch ein bisschen Mana. Spende in 50er Schritten, so bekommst du am meisten, denn mehr als 1000 Gold kannst du ihm nicht geben.


----------

